# NBAA comes to Brookville, Tanners Creek, Chilo



## cincinnatibassmaster (Apr 9, 2004)

The best tournament circuit to hit the Southeast Indiana and Southwest Ohio area is here.
New Divisions at:

Brookville Lake - Blue Division
Tanners Creek (Ohio River) - White Divison
Chilo (Ohio River) - Red Divison

A final schedule will be out for all these divisions by Dec.1

If you want an in-depth look at what these new divisions have to offer you can visit these
web sites or contact me.

National web site: http://www.nbaa-bass.com
Local web site: http://www.freewebs.com/midwestsportsman

Robert Thompson
513-205-4549
[email protected]


----------



## cincinnatibassmaster (Apr 9, 2004)

Here is the final schedule for all 3 divisions.
All tournaments start at safelight.

Tanners Creek (Ohio River)
4-17-10 Saturday
5-15-10 Saturday
6-12-10 Saturday
8-7-10 Saturday
9-18-10 Saturday

Brookville Lake
4-18-10 Sunday
5-1-10 Saturday
6-26-10 Saturday
8-21-10 Saturday
10-2-10 Saturday

Chilo (Ohio River)
4-24-10 Saturday
5-22-10 Saturday
6-5-10 Saturday
7-31-10 Saturday
8-14-10 Saturday

Rob Thompson
[email protected]
(513) 205-4549


----------



## cincinnatibassmaster (Apr 9, 2004)

Anybody that wants to get signed up for the NBAA i will be at the Dixie Marine F.I.N.S. on
Feb. 6, 2010.
B.A.S.S. pro Bill Lowen will be there to answer questions.
If you want more info on the F.I.N.S. check out there web site.

http://www.dixiemarine.com

or for more info on NBAA:

http://www.nbaa-bass.com

Rob


----------



## cincinnatibassmaster (Apr 9, 2004)

2 updates

the date of 10-2-10 for the brookville tournament has changed to 9-25-10
due to the newly anounced NBAA fall classic.

Update: 

The last few months NBAA has been holding back info regarding starting a fall classic untill everything was finalized and all permits were in place. So now we can finally let the cat out of the bag.

Fall Classic 2010

Oct. 2-3 2010 Kentucky Lake

1st place wins a boat

entry fee:$100

2 day total weight tournament

to qualify just fish 4 of 5 tournaments in 1 division.





Spring Classic 2011

Date and location TBA

3 one day tournaments, each day the winner wins a boat.

and 2nd place thru ? gets paid out of a $10,000 pot.

NO ENRTY FEES

To qualify fish 3 of 5 tournaments and finish in the top 30%

in 1 division.


----------

